# Bolt and Chromecast?



## nemloc (Oct 1, 2002)

is there any way to get my Bolt feed to play on a TV that has a Chromecast? ie: Tivo to ipad, ipad to Chromecast? or to one that has an Apple TV?
Trying to figure out if I need a mini for each TV, only have two minis right now.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

nemloc said:


> is there any way to get my Bolt feed to play on a TV that has a Chromecast? ie: Tivo to ipad, ipad to Chromecast? or to one that has an Apple TV?
> Trying to figure out if I need a mini for each TV, only have two minis right now.


You can use a FireTV stick(or FireTV) to stream recorded shows from the TiVo. Of course it will be lower quality that from a Mini or Host TiVo but it does work fine. It would be an inexpensive option for a TV not used much or for someone that doesn't care about the quality.


----------



## nemloc (Oct 1, 2002)

So that's a no on Chromecast?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

nemloc said:


> So that's a no on Chromecast?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AFAIK you need an app, that has casting enabled, to show content from the Chromecast.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

No on Chromecast.

FireTV and Apple TV are doable though.


----------



## nemloc (Oct 1, 2002)

What's needed for Apple TV? And what functionality isn't the same as a mini?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Enable Airplay on an iOS device, select Apple TV, then toggle the Mirroring button.

Select what you want to watch in the Tivo app and tell it to play on the device.

It's straight up video playback, not a full UI like the Mini has.


----------

